
A Former Sailor's Response to the Recent Destroyer Collisions - sirteno
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/former-sailors-response-recent-destroyer-collisions-robert-mcfall
======
ncr100
(Re. overwork) "What that means is that we are doing more with less."

In the workplace this often will be, "doing less with less".

Admirable they're doing more. And the collision incidents seem more
understandable if not predictable.

------
GCU-Empiricist
The point about how heavy the traffic is in the areas of the last two
collisions bears repeated emphasis.

